
Go engine with no human-provided knowledge, modeled after the AlphaGo Zero paper - WhiteHalmos
https://github.com/gcp/leela-zero#i-want-to-help
======
WhiteHalmos
Status: [http://zero.sjeng.org/](http://zero.sjeng.org/)

